# Spinning-art yarn shawlette done



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Not sure how much I actually like this but my first art yarn project is finished so I am happy about that. When I spun my 'brillo' roving, I had a lot of yardage but plying it and making the nubs and coils uses up a lot. I just worked up a basic increasing shawl and it is fine. Blocked it aggressively. Most of this was spun on my Navajo spindle as trying to do it on the wheel wasn't working because the orifice was too small to make the coils. I am still wanting to get the big bobbin thingy. Lol. Have to work on the proper terms. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> Not sure how much I actually like this but my first art yarn project is finished so I am happy about that. When I spun my 'brillo' roving, I had a lot of yardage but plying it and making the nubs and coils uses up a lot. I just worked up a basic increasing shawl and it is fine. Blocked it aggressively. Most of this was spun on my Navajo spindle as trying to do it on the wheel wasn't working because the orifice was too small to make the coils. I am still wanting to get the big bobbin thingy. Lol. Have to work on the proper terms. Thanks for looking.


It is beautiful. I am in awe of anyone who can spin their own yarn. Just haven't caught that bug yet.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Hooray! Your first spin/knit project. Way to go. You took a weird looking fiber and made it work!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is gorgeous . When I first started spinning I would get the nubs, now no matter how hard I try , I can't do it .


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

luree said:


> That is gorgeous . When I first started spinning I would get the nubs, now no matter how hard I try , I can't do it .


Thanks. I encourage you to keep at it. I have a huge learning curve with anything but am determined to get it and am finally doing better. I watch a lot of YouTube videos which as helpful plus the wonderful spinners who help me from KP. I am trying to do the art yarn which is filled with coils, nubs and a host of other design elements. I love it. But, I am also finally getting the hang of spinning a much more even yarn.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Babalou said:


> It is beautiful. I am in awe of anyone who can spin their own yarn. Just haven't caught that bug yet.


Thanks. I only recently caught the bug and I love it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Hooray! Your first spin/knit project. Way to go. You took a weird looking fiber and made it work!


Thank you. It was also a real test of my patience because I was ready to pitch it. Spinning is teaching me patience and endurance. Lol


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your shawl. It is so pretty and I also love your yarn. I like the different kinds of yarns I can spin fine yarns to and to make something I like takes me time. Thank you for sharing. Enjoy wearing it you will get many compliments.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I love your shawl. It is so pretty and I also love your yarn. I like the different kinds of yarns I can spin fine yarns to and to make something I like takes me time. Thank you for sharing. Enjoy wearing it you will get many compliments.


Thanks. With our temps close to 100, I will wait a bit to wear. Lol


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

You did a great job. Love the shawl with all its nubs. I'm still making nubs but not on purpose. I'll get there, someday.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Great job... I like how that spun up and well knitted that pattern just worked for that hand spun


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

I love the texture variations of the yarn, it looks great


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

First time? Wonderful!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

The "Big Bobbin" thingy works for me.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Fantastic.. Beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice use of art yarn! I spin it and then think, 'but what do I do with it.' Your project came out well.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wonderful! I've followed your brillo yarn saga from the start, what a beautiful ending. I have a bin of "art yarn". One of these days I will get better at my spinning, but at this point, I just want to come up with a project that 1) I will use and 2) will show off my rudimentary spinning to its advantage. 

Your shawl is outstanding!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. I also wonder what to do with the art yarn because I really like spinning it. I have seen some really pretty knitted shawls, cowls and other things with the art yarn used in a part of the item, not the entire item. Just a little bit really gives a cowl a real pop.


----------

